# going with the SnowSport



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

After weeks of research and pricing- it just seems to make more sense to get the Snowsport. I plan on just doing a few driveways and the cheapest new plow I've seen is 3500.00- They do look a bit wimpy- but for around 1000 bucks I can at least do a few passes in the driveway and get it clean and from the videos- they seem to work pretty well. I figure if I do OK with it this winter- then I'll look for a used larger on in the summer. Any comments on the SnowSport??


----------



## jcald (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey Skin,
I'm not a dealer or some professional plower but I can tell you if your contemplating on getting a commercial plow than instead of buying a snow sport I would go and get a commercial plow for extra $2500 depending on what you get and for what type of vehicle. If your going to pick up a couple of houses say ten you will pretty much pay that plow off in one season.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

I think your getting the wrong impression of the snow sport. You can't back drag with it and one of the things you have to do to clear a residential driveway is back drag. So unless you plan on getting out and shoveling your vehicles length of snow in front of the driveway I would say get a different plow. Maybe even a snow bear which is about the same price. Not meaning to discourage you, just wanted to make sure you knew what your doing. :waving:


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

skinut2234 said:


> After weeks of research and pricing- it just seems to make more sense to get the Snowsport. I plan on just doing a few driveways and the cheapest new plow I've seen is 3500.00- They do look a bit wimpy- but for around 1000 bucks I can at least do a few passes in the driveway and get it clean and from the videos- they seem to work pretty well. I figure if I do OK with it this winter- then I'll look for a used larger on in the summer. Any comments on the SnowSport??


You may want to look at the snowbear plow, its better then snowsport in the sense that it is shaped like a "real" plow and has power up/down and manuel angle. You can control up/down from inside the truck, and the plow weighs about 300 LBS. I also think its priced about the same as a snowsport, i could be wrong. Honestly, i have seen snowsports in action and was not impressed, a friend of mine owns a small, gravel parking lot,he had a snowsport for one storm and it just did not do the job. It was a 25" storm and he plowed every 4" or so and the plow was riding right over it. I ended up driving 17 miles to plow the lot after the storm ended. He now has a Snoway which is great.


----------



## EskiePages (Nov 9, 2004)

First off, I am no where near an expert on plowing as others here may be, but can maybe add a couple tidbits of worth to the discussion here.

YOU know best what circumstances you may/may not be plowing under. WE don't.....unless you explain more. If you're only looking for personal use and it's a small space, maybe it will work, but as others have noted, it looks to me like Snowsport may require a bit more "manual help" than other plows on the market(eg. the bigger names!). In the $1000 range, would a snowblower suffice? You can a pretty nice one for that, and if it's just a small area, maybe it's worth considering. I don't know your situation exactly, so just making a wild suggestion there......but worth a thought as you'd probably be putting in some manual labor either way.

Also....though I haven't seen the "videos" you speak of and, again, have not done a knockdown research job on all the brands out there, but from my experience if this is a "manufacturer" made video, BEWARE! Particularly from the lowest price range on the market! Watch those videos again and pay CLOSE attention. I have seen the old simple marketing technique done elsewhere....they setup "optimal conditions" to show how their product does an "amazing job". If the video REALLY shows conditions you are LIKELY to receive, maybe it can handle what you need.....maybe not too! I'd say consider the WORST you've seen in your area, and don't think anything less than handling that....it could WELL happen again, and if you've got a plow that can't handle it, is it worth it? But watch those videos again and watch for DETAIL.....how they setup and go over various conditions. ALSO note what vehicle they are using......a 1 ton Chevy may handle things differently than an S10! Remember, those videos are SALES LITERATURE! It's all put together by their marketing department.....almost all companies will show their products at their OPTIMUM.....and in optimal conditions. You cannot expect that in the real world.....at least all the time! So, just beware in watching those videos....it may sound better than it is.

The BEST way to test one is to wait until there is a snow....goto the dealer in your area and ask to either watch or ride along while they plow various settings! I know, probably too late for this year, but there's no substitute for the real mccoy in action!

Again, I have not done knockdown research on all the brands out there, but in the $1000-1500 range, I've liked what I've seen in the Snoways and Snowbears better. OR, if one could fine a GOOD used bigger brand for that price....maybe even with a vehicle, it's worth considering too! 

Plus, if you're thinking of buying a bigger unit later on, why not consider just a little bit more to begin with? If you're paying on your truck, go talk to your bank and see if they can tack on the plow in the loan. Some will give you more value for doing so, and you could just make a bit more in payments each month and get a bigger name with more features and reputation.

Just some food for thought, but you will have to make the decision based on what you your conditions are and what all you've researched.


----------



## EskiePages (Nov 9, 2004)

Apparently you can't go back and edit a reply after a set time! So, just amending my comments above.

I was thinking the Snoways were under the $2k mark, but doesn't look that way lately. But, still those and the likes of the Homesteaders and that are worthy considerations for personal or light duty use. I believe some members have said they've gotten Homesteaders or Suburbanites installed for around $2500 lately. Not shabby, but still a step up from the $1k mark you were aiming for. Still....consider the other options mentioned as well, but in the end you'll just have to make the decision on your own. 

Wish ya well.....


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Once you get it all setup and use it a couple of times let us know how it works. I have not heard any positive or negative feedback from anyone that actually has one. Be sure to keep in mind before purchasing it that like someone said above you cannot back-drag with it. Residential drives are 80% back-drug. I asked about that in the SnowSport dealer forum and they replied that you can back into the garage and push your way out so that might be an option if you have a garage. Good luck..


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks Eskie and Crumm- that is good advice- Your probably right- I have not spent enough tmie researching. I think that is because it's late in the season and part of me is anxious. I'll give you my scenario and maybe it will help: 
I would love an older (beater) truck with a plow but I have nowhere to keep it. I don't have much more than abot 1200bucks to spend right now-
I have a snowblower already and my driveway (and my family members) are all pretty long but straight- the idea here is to be able to do a few passes and try and stay a bit warmer then walking with a snowthrower. Also- Most of my neighborhood had long-straight driveways as well so there is potential.
I cannot find anything used in my area (especially not now)- I did start reading about the Snowbear and they do look a bit more functional then the Snowsport.. Will the Snowbear allow me to backdrag?? (Please explain more of what that means- I am not 100% clear)- It looks like the Snowsport is more for just "pushing" the snow straight out into a pile- Will the Snowbear be easier for residential driveways? Can I use the SnoBear in reverse with adequate results?? Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

For the most part that is exactly correct. The snowsport will only allow you to push forward if on the front and obviouslyin reverse if you have it on the rear. Problem beeing you can not backdrag away from the garage. Now if you are starting in the garage yould simply push out. so if the people you were pushing for let you backinto their garage this could still be a viable option. Just to give you alittle bit of respect back for the snowsport. The Ziebart store next to us uses a snowsport to clear their lot. Of course he can't backdrag but as long as he is plowing with the snow, he can move 'almost any snow we have gotten from the 6inch wet to the 10 inches of powder. 

The Snowbear allows you lift the blad up and then drop it on the other side of the pile in front of the garge to pull back, allowing you room to back in and push out. however a problem that arises here often is weight. Like all plows, the snow bear is limited by its weight, though deisgned that way because of the light vehicl application, it inhibits your ability to easily back drag a lot of snow but from what I've read as long as you keep up with the storm and do it every few inches you should be fine. I don't know if they are out yet, but I personally like the poly blad out by snowbear with the electic actuator rather than the winch. It uses a 2 inch reciever up front like the snowsport, making it possibly more handle for those times when you need a good tug point from the front or even mouting a winch or something on. Just my opinion. 

For whatever is worth I bid you good luck!


----------



## jeepplow (Sep 23, 2003)

I have a 94 Wrangler with the snowbear. It does a great job for me and my own driveway. My drive is gravel and the light snowbear doesn't dig too much. I have back dragged up to 6 inches of power from my garage door with no problem (only enough to be able to hit it from the side). If you're concerned about it, just lift the blade a few inches above the ground and back drag twice. No big deal - time isn't money for my personal use. I think the snowsport is about the same price if not more than the snowbear and I don't think they have angle yet so I'm not sure why it would be better in any way than the snowbear.

I use the winch up/down several times when I plow my drive but I only need to angle about 3-4 times.

I had an older F-350 with a nice Western 7.5 on it. It did great as well but I sold it along with the nuisance maintenance costs every month. The Jeep works great (I'm knocking on my wood desk right now) and is more manueverable for my driveway.


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*did you get it yet.*

think about the meyer 2 meter $2k for the one in my picture . I had to install took hours! if you were only going to do your drive then the snow sport is great. but once you get into other driveways you have to have the back drag. you can find them rebuilt for $1800 try the Stork's automotive web site it is in Penn.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

jpunlimited said:


> think about the meyer 2 meter $2k for the one in my picture .


He said in a post above that he has no more than $1200 to spend. I personally would go with a $1200 snowbear over a $1200 snowsport from what I have read about both. I have never used either but with no power lift on the snowsport and no backdrag option I just feel that the snowbear (also know as pro-shovel at home depot) would be a little more bang for the buck.


----------



## duh (Feb 8, 2004)

i used a snowsport for 3 years for my diveway and a couple of others, does good for pushing snow at the end of the drive but it would leave almost an inch of packed snow and ice when i would run up the driveway, almost always i would shovel the area i just plowed to try to scrape the snow and ice. i should have known it would not clean very well with a rubber cutting edge.just my experience. but if you still want to buy one i could sell you a used one for pretty cheap.


----------



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Duh- I may take you up on that- Send me an email at:
[email protected]


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*I did not read your second thread*

if you can throw your snow blower in the back of your jeep you got it all covered. make the big passes and do a little clean up with the blower. for personal and a few neighbors this set will be great... sorry I did not read your second thread before posting.


----------

